# Baked Beans...does anyone have a recipe?



## Teef (May 19, 2002)

Does anyone have a good recipe for baked beans using canned pre-cooked beans??
What do you add to the beans to make them goooood?


----------



## kitchenelf (May 22, 2002)

I just made these the other day and DH said they were the best he ever had.

BAKED BEANS 
I just use Bush's maple syrup and brown sugar canned beans
1/2 small onion, diced fine 
healthy squirt of mesquite ketchup 
healthy squirt of yellow mustard 
1/4 cup or so of more brown sugar 
about 1/4 cup of molasses 
slices of smoked bacon (enough to cover top)

Mix everything and top with bacon slices.

Bake for about 1 hour covered.

**NOTE - if you can't find the new Hunts Mesquite ketchup just use a squirt of ketchup and a squirt of mesquite BBQ sauce.


----------



## Teef (May 22, 2002)

Thanks for the recipe Kitchenelf.

FYI- look for the new Bush's "Country Style" beans.  They are good also.

Other things I have added.... diced green pepper, onions, Wooster sauce, hot sauce, diced jalapenos.   Know your audience... not all appreciate those hot additions!  Gets the tongues wagging!


----------



## verbatim (Jan 24, 2004)

Mine are pretty much like Kitchenelf's, but down South, we tend to toss in a healthy dose of crumbled, browned beef, or top it with strips of bacon, or both!  I just do the beef.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 25, 2004)

YIKES!!!!!!!  How did I forget to mention the bacon on top?????  Going back to add it right now - I'm down "here" also verbatim - but in the part where we can still get snow - WHICH we have about 2" to 3" of today!!  It'll be gone in a couple days though - probably even tomorrow!.


----------



## kyles (Jan 25, 2004)

I need to do some travelling, we get boring Heinz Baked Beans in tomato sauce....it's hooribly overpowering and beyond rescuing. Bush's baked beans in maple syrup and brown sugar sound divine!

I love traditional baked beans that you cook for hours in the oven, I erally don't do that often enough. i need to give up working 7 days a week, no time for slow-cooking and bread making and all the other things I enjoy  :roll:


----------



## Lifter (Oct 10, 2004)

Baked Beans are kind of fun...

Lets try this one on!...

Six slices of thick cut bacon, chopped into quater inch lengths, and fried until almost cooked...

Half a vidalia onion, diced and fried in with the bacon...

16 ounces of the cheapest canned beans you can find...

A half a cup of ketchup, or BBQ sauce...

2 tablesploons of HOT mustard

a half cup of applesauce

two tablespoons of chopped/minced garlic

a quarter to a half cup of either brown sugar or maple syrup...

to taste, a cup of green pepper, or jalapeno's...(no, damnit, not a cup of jalopeno's!!  one or two, without the seeds or ribs, take it according to your own taste!)

Stew it over low temperature until thoroughly cooked and mixed, a dash of cayenne, mixed in well, for me , sets it off, with a couple buttered slices of toast...Texans can get more outrageous as they please...

stew slowly


----------



## AllenOK (Oct 11, 2004)

I saw kitchenelf's comment about snow, and almost slid off my chair!  Then I saw the date.  Wowzers, this is an older thread!

Anyways, here the way I learned to make Baked Beans, from my Mom

A couple cans of Van de Camp's Pork-n-Beans
5 or 6 strips of bacon
half an onion, diced
Ketchup, to taste
Mustard, to taste
Brown sugar, to taste

Cook the bacon until crisp.  Remove from the pan and set aside, then add the onions to the bacon grease and saute until they just start to turn translucent.  While the onions are cooking, crumble the bacon.  Open the beans and add them to a casserole dish, along with enough ketuchup, mustard, and brown sugar to give it a good tangy taste.  Add the bacon, and when the onions are done, those as well, but try to leave out as much of the bacon grease as you can.  Stir the beans thoroughly, and bake in a preheated 350°F oven for an hour, or until the beans are good and hot.  Remove to cool and enjoy with your favorite summer foods.


----------



## middie (Oct 11, 2004)

mine's very similar to kitchenelf's only we
use bacon AND sausage.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Oct 15, 2004)

These go over big time at reunions, etc...I'm not one who measures a lot.  Keep in mind these baked beans have a little kick.....I don't like real sweet beans or a smoky bean.

Cut up 2 slices of bacon into 1 inch pieces and put in a sauce pan......fry this till its almost brown then add about a palmful of diced white onion.  Cook this till the onions are translucent.  Add 1 small can of brand name pork & beans, then add about 1/4 cup ketchup, good size palmful of brown sugar, small pinch of kosher salt, one grind of pepper, and finally about 8-10 dashes of Louisianna Hot Sauce. Cover and bring to a boil and then turn the heat down on low.  Cook about 15-20 minutes....this is just to get the beans a little tender and the flavors into the beans.  Taste and you may need to adjust the taste with a little more brown sugar and hot sauce.


----------



## Lifter (Oct 25, 2004)

Check out my insetion of Baked Bean Variants" in the Miscellaeneous column, and note Audeo has done it "My Way" and declaimed it as "best"...I'll admit its weird, but it is "Best"

Lifter


----------



## Audeo (Oct 25, 2004)

Got to back Lifter up again on his recipe!  The applesauce really made me pause, but his recipe is out of this world good!!!

I recommend it highly!


----------

